# Practice Weathering



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got brave and decided to give weathering a try. I used mainly the krylon camo paints. The colors seem to work well. The rust color I just dry brushed some rustlum rusty brown. Seems to be about the right color. I could have gotton the powders etc... but im trying to use what I have around and easy to get. I got out the Dunkirk and played around until I came up with something I was after. I also did my log cars and flats. I was tired of looking at the flat cars decking (plastic) I could not paint it to look like real wood. The best way around that was to use real wood. I did two flats using cedar and the third using some oak I got. What a difference a little weathering does. 






















cedar decking










Oak


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I like it, it looks great. I wish to do some weathering over the winter too. nice job


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done, Shawn. The logging and mining lines sure look more realistic when the stuff gets weathered and "well used" looking. Great job.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn looks great. Some times just paint helps.














Try using some India Ink/ alcohol mix on the decking of the flats.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A vast improvement, indeed. I must admit, Krylon out of a can wouldn't even be my 4th or 5th choice for weathering media, so I'd like to think after a trip to Michaels to pick up some much-easier-to-control-and-work-with cheap acrylic paints, you'll be off to a roaring start. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. Looks like you have the technique down. I used to practice on soda cans that I had previously painted flat black before I aimed any paint at one of my models.


----------

